# Discussions suivies non lues qui ne figurent pas dans les Alertes



## boninmi (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai de nouveau des discussions suivies non lues qui ne sont pas apparues dans les alertes:

http://forums.macg.co/threads/kelle-musik-ecoutez-vous-donc-4-0.141379/page-723
http://forums.macg.co/threads/pvpbp-les-cimaises.1231977/
http://forums.macg.co/threads/apple-watch-elles-vous-plaisent.1250926/

(ça date car je n'avais pas consulté cet onglet "Discussions suivies" depuis un moment; la plus récente est du 17 septembre 2015).


----------



## Oyoel (12 Octobre 2015)

Je fais passer l'info au développeur  Merci !


----------



## baron (12 Octobre 2015)

Pour ma part, je n'avais pas vu qu'il fallait cocher une case dans Alertes > Préférences des alertes afin de bénéficier de cette fonction bien pratique.
Du coup, je m'étais fait un favori : http://forums.macg.co/watched/threads


----------



## aCLR (15 Octobre 2015)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai de nouveau des discussions suivies non lues qui ne sont pas apparues dans les alertes:


Si elles ne sont pas apparues dans les alertes c'est peut-être que tu ne les avais pas consultées depuis la dernière alerte et comme elles figuraient toujours dans les discussions non lues tu ne pouvais recevoir de nouvelles alertes pour ça.

Enfin, c'est comme cela que ça fonctionne sur mon profil.


----------



## boninmi (15 Octobre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Si elles ne sont pas apparues dans les alertes c'est peut-être que tu ne les avais pas consultées depuis la dernière alerte et comme elles figuraient toujours dans les discussions non lues tu ne pouvais recevoir de nouvelles alertes pour ça.


A priori je consulte toutes mes alertes, donc je ne crois pas que ça soit ça. Mais bon, une inattention de ma part est possible.


----------



## boninmi (16 Octobre 2015)

J'ai de nouveau ce matin quatre discussions suivies "non lues", et aucune alerte.
http://forums.macg.co/threads/kelle-musik-ecoutez-vous-donc-4-0.141379/unread
http://forums.macg.co/threads/votre-avis-sur-os-x-el-capitan.1266602/unread
http://forums.macg.co/threads/apple-watch-elles-vous-plaisent.1250926/unread
http://forums.macg.co/threads/presentez-vous-v-2.148000/unread
Le problème semble être que ces discussions suivies soient classées dans les non lues, alors qu'elles ont été lues, puisque j'ai consulté toutes ces discussions hier et les jours précédents. Je les laisse en l'état pour l'instant. Il se pourrait donc que ce soit cette rubrique "Discussions suivies non lues" dont la mise à jour ne se fasse pas correctement.


----------



## baron (16 Octobre 2015)

baron a dit:


> Pour ma part, je n'avais pas vu qu'il fallait cocher une case dans Alertes > Préférences des alertes afin de bénéficier de cette fonction bien pratique.


Tu as vérifié les préférences de tes alertes ?


----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2015)

baron a dit:


> Tu as vérifié les préférences de tes alertes ?


Oui. Tout est coché. 
Par contre il n'y a pas de case "Mettre à jour automatiquement l'onglet "Discussions suivies non lues""


----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2015)

Bon, j'ai mis à jour à la main "Discussions suivies non lues" qui n'avait pas bougé depuis l'autre jour. On va voir si ça se reproduit.


----------



## baron (19 Octobre 2015)

Ça fonctionne bizarrement…
Aujourd'hui, je commence par charger ma page Discussions suivies non lues ; j'y lis « Aucune des discussions que vous suivez n'a de nouveaux messages » mais en même temps, je m'aperçois que j'ai une alerte, qui n'était pas là lors de ma dernière connexion au site : « boninmi a répondu à la discussion intitulée Discussions suivies non lues qui ne figurent pas dans les Alertes. Il peut y avoir plus de messages à lire depuis l'envoi de cette notification ».


----------

